# Charvel 7's at NAMM?!?!?!



## guitarister7321 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hope this isn't a repost 

Found this on iheartguitarblog.com

I love the quilted one. Hope these are going to be MIJ Production guitar and aren't Custom Shop.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 19, 2012)

I just saw pics of them here 
NAMM 2012: Charvel 7-string San Dimas | I Heart Guitar

I want both of them. like you I hope they are MIJ Productions ones as well!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 19, 2012)

That black one is fucking sick. If it were just black hardware (easy modification), I'd love it.


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 19, 2012)

NO. FUCKING. WAY.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 19, 2012)

That quilted one is gorgeous.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 19, 2012)

NAMM threads everywhere... So much GAS


----------



## sakeido (Jan 19, 2012)

I love the black one.... would prefer it with a different bridge, but that is one purpose built face melting machine right there


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 19, 2012)

Fuck yeah! Such a good year for sevens!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 19, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Fuck yeah! Such a good year for sevens!



2012 = New World Order...


----------



## Fiction (Jan 19, 2012)

This makes me very happy.


----------



## Djent (Jan 19, 2012)

The black one needs black hardware, an ebony bridge, and a matching headstock, but both look cumworthy!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 19, 2012)

Considering the ebony fretboard on the first one, and the lack of inlays on both, my guess is that these are just Custom Shop example pieces. I really hope I'm wrong in that assumption, though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 19, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Considering the ebony fretboard on the first one, and the lack of inlays on both, my guess is that these are just Custom Shop example pieces. I really hope I'm wrong in that assumption, though.



I hope so too. Bc I like them.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 19, 2012)

Top mounted floyds. I hate trems but if you gotta have one at least make it recessed. 


Regardless I would jump on a Charvel 7 string.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 19, 2012)

Seeing all of these companies jump into 7's this year seriously puts a smile on my face.

Buying/Selling guitars this year should be interesting. I should start collecting pickups now. *Stephen Carpenter smile*


----------



## kmanick (Jan 19, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> Top mounted floyds. I hate trems but if you gotta have one at least make it recessed.
> 
> 
> Regardless I would jump on a Charvel 7 string.


 
out of all the years I've been playing guitar, you sir are the first that I have ever heard say this.


----------



## Dooky (Jan 19, 2012)

Really like the black one. Maple board with no inlay looks hella cool!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 19, 2012)

kmanick said:


> out of all the years I've been playing guitar, you sir are the first that I have ever heard say this.



You've never come across somebody who prefers recessed trems to top-mount trems? 

If its a floyd, I'm one of those people.. if its a two-point vintage, I am not.


----------



## Knyas (Jan 19, 2012)

kmanick said:


> out of all the years I've been playing guitar, you sir are the first that I have ever heard say this.



I share the exact same view, recessed feels and looks better to me, but it's purely personal preference.


----------



## -42- (Jan 19, 2012)

FUCKING FUCK.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 19, 2012)

When do I get to play them?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 19, 2012)

I gotta say, this years NAMM has got me gassing for more gear than the past 5 years combined. So many killer 7 stringers.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 19, 2012)

that amber one is amazing. Im not a floyd player anymore, dont want anything to do with them.. but if that had a Hipshot Tremolo i'd be tempted.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 19, 2012)

Quilt FTW... fingers crossed those are custom models so my wallet doesn't get a hole in it


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 19, 2012)

Damn...All these NAMM threads are pumping GAS right into my brain.

Must...resist....sexyness


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 19, 2012)

Fuuuuuck. That black one is win. I am falling in love with the look of single humbucker guitars. Want.


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 20, 2012)

OrsusMetal said:


> Fuuuuuck. That black one is win. I am falling in love with the look of single humbucker guitars. Want.



I sort of fell _out_ of love with that look on most guitars, although I don't mind it. Check out the ESP M-I, if you haven't seen it. It's flat black with a single hum and ebony board with un-painted maple neck-thru. Oh, but it has an EMG and it's not a 7-string, unfortunately.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, I know of that one. I just don't get tired of seeing them.  I used to think it was silly, but I'm liking it more and more now.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 20, 2012)

Neck pickups are totally redundant to me  Last gig I played, I brought 4 guitars, and all were made to be single-hum 

Sooo.... Naturally that black one gives me a raging erection. I want one.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's hoping for a production model as well. Both of those specimens are epic.


----------



## Petie (Jan 20, 2012)

A lot of the time you'll see stuff like this at NAMM which is just there to gauge dealer and public reaction. If people want them, they become available. Since they're not on Charvel's website I guess that might be what this is. I'll ask them at NAMM tomorrow if you like.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay, let me put it as clearly as I can then:


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jan 20, 2012)

most of the coming LTD & Parker sevens are cool, but these two Charvels kick asses -> must have for 2012


----------



## JPMike (Jan 20, 2012)

The Quilted one is so NIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!


----------



## dschonn (Jan 20, 2012)

are there going to be some with fixed bridges? fuck all the floyd overload on the sevens


----------



## kmanick (Jan 20, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> You've never come across somebody who prefers recessed trems to top-mount trems?
> 
> If its a floyd, I'm one of those people.. if its a two-point vintage, I am not.


Interesting. Personally I can go either way, but if you ever spend any time on the Charvel forums you will see the "great but recessed trem kills it for me" statements all day long.
The old school Charvel/Jackson guys tend to favor the top mounted floyds.
I own both styles and really don't favor one over the other


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 20, 2012)

Aren't non-recessed trems popular because of Eddie Van Halen? 

You need the extra wood to nail the brown sound bro!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

dschonn said:


> are there going to be some with fixed bridges? fuck all the floyd overload on the sevens



Blasphemy! Have you ever seen a fixed bridge Charvel? Charvel's have floyds, that's the natural order!

I mean, seriously, do they even exist?


----------



## Whitestrat (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the maple one!


----------



## Andrew11 (Jan 20, 2012)

Best thing to come out of NAMM so far. Nice!!!!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think the quilted one would look a little nicer if it had the maple board, but the ebony board still looks really nice on it.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 20, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Considering the ebony fretboard on the first one, and the lack of inlays on both, my guess is that these are just Custom Shop example pieces. I really hope I'm wrong in that assumption, though.



They look like the kind of USA prototypes they make for Japanese production. The original DR7s at NAMM were like this, too.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 20, 2012)

kmanick said:


> Interesting. Personally I can go either way, but if you ever spend any time on the Charvel forums you will see the "great but recessed trem kills it for me" statements all day long.
> The old school Charvel/Jackson guys tend to favor the top mounted floyds.
> I own both styles and really don't favor one over the other



I'm one of those guys - the only reason I can stand the SLAT3-7 is because of the archtop - I hate recessed Floyds on flattops.


----------



## -42- (Jan 20, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Blasphemy! Have you ever seen a fixed bridge Charvel? Charvel's have floyds, that's the natural order!














And my Charvel Model 1 has a Strat style bridge which I promptly locked down.

Seriously though, considering my ultra-boner for Charvels in general, this is excellent news, and if these end up as Japanese pro-mods I will almost certainly buy one.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 20, 2012)

-42- said:


>



Honestly, I considered framing this picture and placing it on my work desk.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know, looks off to me. To each his own, but whenever I think of Charvel, I think of top-mounted trems, bright colours, and glam metal.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 20, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> I don't know, looks off to me. To each his own, but whenever I think of Charvel, I think of top-mounted trems, bright colours, and glam metal.



So do I.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 20, 2012)

kmanick said:


> Interesting. Personally I can go either way, but if you ever spend any time on the Charvel forums you will see the "great but recessed trem kills it for me" statements all day long.
> The old school Charvel/Jackson guys tend to favor the top mounted floyds.
> I own both styles and really don't favor one over the other


 
The top mount ones are dive only, right? Like the ones on the old Kramers? I think that might just be people preferring to "stick to what they know."


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 20, 2012)

THAT JUST BROKE MY CAPS LOCK

AND IF ITS A MIJ I WILL MAKE MY HEAD EXPLODE

AAHAHAHAHAHAHIEYXHGROCUIXRBPOCUHR


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 20, 2012)

Charvels are my top favourite 80s guitars and I love them to death. Seeing this makes my wallet cry like never before...I WANT IT, GODDAMNIT!!!


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jan 20, 2012)

I almost cried when I saw the title of this thread..........tears of joy...... I would take the top one in a heartbeat........If these become available im pretty sure Ill sell my RG7620 for one......


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm certain these won't be released production, but I really hope I'm wrong, since I'd love to get a Charvel, and a 7 string, and this is the best of both worlds.

Charvel already released their new models for NAMM 2012, the Star and Soloist thing. Very cool imo, minus the inlays and overdose of Schecter/LTD binding.

I don't think we'll be seeing these in production any time soon, but again I hope I'm wrong. I just find it weird, a company that sells 7 stringed guitars that won't do neck through custom shop pieces. 

And then there was that 8 string Jackson at NAMM last year, same story.


----------



## -42- (Jan 21, 2012)

Even if these are US Custom Shop models, Charvel's customs are not exorbitantly priced considering that they are made in a US Custom shop. The most expensive models I have seen are in the same price bracket as BFRs and the like, guitars that members here have no problem laying down the money for.


----------



## tank (Jan 21, 2012)

24 frets I hope!


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 21, 2012)

Droooool. I WANT!


----------



## Petie (Jan 21, 2012)

dschonn said:


> are there going to be some with fixed bridges? fuck all the floyd overload on the sevens



Yes.

NAMM 2012: More on the Charvel 7-strings &#8211; and another one! | I Heart Guitar


----------



## MobiusR (Jan 21, 2012)

FUCK YOU FENDER AND CHARVEL


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 21, 2012)

Wtf they're not for sale at all? I'd rather have that first one than a Suhr or Anderson


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 21, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> The top mount ones are dive only, right? Like the ones on the old Kramers? I think that might just be people preferring to "stick to what they know."



Nah, you can pull up, just not as far. I like them better because the bridge sits higher and the guitar has to have neck angle, which I find more comfortable.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 21, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Wtf they're not for sale at all? I'd rather have that first one than a Suhr or Anderson



I don't buy that. The only reason I can think of they wouldn't be for sale would *be* if they were prototypes - or if someone ordered them? Jackson sells all of it's NAMM stuff that isn't a customer order.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 21, 2012)

Not cool FMIC/Charvel, not fucking cool.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 22, 2012)

Petie said:


>



DUDE
DUDE
DUDE


That's the dream guitar.


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 22, 2012)

This is fucking bullshit


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 22, 2012)

fuck. fuck. mutha-mutha-fuck-fuck.



Loomer said:


>





eaeolian said:


> They look like the kind of USA prototypes they make for Japanese production. The original DR7s at NAMM were like this, too.



would buy japan model in a heartbeat.

hell I almost bought the 6 string version of this last year, and I haven't owned a 6er in close to 10 years


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 22, 2012)

Now they just need to make them neck thru and they've made the ultimate guitar XD.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 22, 2012)

Guess I'll be THAT guy, and post these sad news: NAMM 2012: More on the Charvel 7-strings &#8211; and another one! | I Heart Guitar

I am so fucking disappointed.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2012)

You're THAT guy but not the one you thought, you're THAT guy reposting a link that's higher up on the same page as if it's news


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2012)

JohnIce said:


> Guess I'll be THAT guy, and post these sad news: NAMM 2012: More on the Charvel 7-strings  and another one! | I Heart Guitar
> 
> I am so fucking disappointed.





Petie said:


> Yes.
> 
> NAMM 2012: More on the Charvel 7-strings  and another one! | I Heart Guitar
> 
> [Hardtail pics]



Already posted...


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 22, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> You're THAT guy but not the one you thought, you're THAT guy reposting a link that's higher up on the same page as if it's news



Oh good, at least it's confirmed I'm a guy then  I'm not enough of a ninja to be posting in NAMM threads, clearly


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 22, 2012)

Not for sale and not for production? Sheesh why make it if it can't make a player happy?


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 22, 2012)

JohnIce said:


> NAMM 2012: More on the Charvel 7-strings  and another one! | I Heart Guitar





"Sorry, these aren't for sale, and we are not going to make them production models...but if you'd like to pay thousands and wait 2 years for a flat black bolt-on strat-shaped guitar, you can!"

yo no comprendo

srsly, I would think a custom shop would crank out something a bit more wild (especially Charvel) to show off at NAMM...what makes these special? the fact that they're seven strings? more manufacturers than not have a seven string model or have in the past, Charvel is late to the fuckin party!

I really want that guitar but I want it for $900 not 2.5-3K 

fuck.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 22, 2012)

7slinger said:


> "Sorry, these aren't for sale, and we are not going to make them production models...but if you'd like to pay thousands and wait 2 years for a flat black bolt-on strat-shaped guitar, you can!"
> 
> yo no comprendo
> 
> ...



Indeed, to me this is just cock teasing of the most annoying nature. I mean sure, a blatantly OTT expensive PRS private stock with half the body covered in pearl dragons, that's something you can impress with without getting people's hopes up about buying one. This on the other hand, just seems dumb. "We can make bare-bones 7-strings with attractive features no other company offers at the moment, which wouldn't cost much to produce but would make lots of people happy, but we won't and we're not gonna explain why but here's what they'd look like."

It's so sad, to me a hotrodded strat/san dimas is pretty much the ultimate rock guitar in both tone, feel and looks, and finding a 7-string geared towards rock players rather than metalheads is very hard, even with the massive uprising of new 7-string models in the last few years.


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 22, 2012)

JohnIce said:


> Indeed, to me this is just cock teasing of the most annoying nature. I mean sure, a blatantly OTT expensive PRS private stock with half the body covered in pearl dragons, that's something you can impress with without getting people's hopes up about buying one. This on the other hand, just seems dumb. "We can make bare-bones 7-strings with attractive features no other company offers at the moment, which wouldn't cost much to produce but would make lots of people happy, but we won't and we're not gonna explain why but here's what they'd look like."
> 
> It's so sad, to me a hotrodded strat/san dimas is pretty much the ultimate rock guitar in both tone, feel and looks, and finding a 7-string geared towards rock players rather than metalheads is very hard, even with the massive uprising of new 7-string models in the last few years.



ya


----------



## strat2tele1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice but took nearly four years for models to come to fruition, see link below, and now the wait for the production versions. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/65793-charvel-working-7-string-strathead.html

......the ESP LTD AW-7 could well be a suitable substitute


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 22, 2012)

strat2tele1 said:


> ......the ESP LTD AW-7 could well be a suitable substitute



True as far as looks go, but 24 frets set neck and hardtail does not result in what these Charvels were bringing to the table. The LTD looks classy as all hell, but as far as actual features go it's not as innovative among 7-strings as these Charvels.


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 22, 2012)

strat2tele1 said:


> ......the ESP LTD AW-7 could well be a suitable substitute



while this is a cool guitar, it does nothing in the way of quelling Charvel gas



JohnIce said:


> True as far as looks go, but 24 frets set neck and hardtail does not result in what these Charvels were bringing to the table. The LTD looks classy as all hell, but as far as actual features go it's not as innovative among 7-strings as these Charvels.



ya. though the body shape on the LTD is way more soloist than strat/charvel imo


----------



## strat2tele1 (Jan 22, 2012)

All I'm saying is if it takes Charvel another 4 years to release as a production model, we have the AW-7 which would probably be better than other strat like copies

I'll take Charvel 7-string if release


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 22, 2012)

strat2tele1 said:


> I'll take Charvel 7-string if release



+1


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 22, 2012)

Chrome, black, and maple


----------



## Shask (Jan 22, 2012)

So, these aren't ever going to be for sale? Sux!!

I have a 6 string So-Cal... it is probably my favorite 6 string I own...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 22, 2012)

I about pissed myself when I read Charvel 7 string! I have wanted a Charvel 7 forever! I did get a quote from them a few years ago and it was almost 4,500 dollars! Thats why I dont own it right now. I have had a couple older Charvels and I really loved them, and someday I will own another but this time I wont be stupid and sell it or let it get stolen like last time!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 22, 2012)

As a man who _loooooves_ his Charvel San Dimas.... I would really like a 7-string Charvel!


----------



## Loomer (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm gonna go cry now


----------



## elrrek (Jan 23, 2012)

Sends email to Charvel suggesting that they make the 7s at Namm production models.

No kidding, I just sent [email protected] the iheartguitarblog link, this thread and the "shut up and take my money picture".

Unbelievable cool guitars.


----------



## strat2tele1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone know the status of the 7-string guitars after the NAMM show?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 9, 2012)

elrrek said:


> Sends email to Charvel suggesting that they make the 7s at Namm production models.
> 
> No kidding, I just sent [email protected] the iheartguitarblog link, this thread and the "shut up and take my money picture".
> 
> Unbelievable cool guitars.



I did as well! I would love a Charvel 7!


----------

